# Feeling Contractions low?



## sanddollarmama (Nov 5, 2008)

Can you feel contractions low? in the pelvic region? I've been having some for the past few hours but have been told previously that I should be feeling them just below my boobs and not low. I've never labored before so have no idea..!!!

I dont know wether its just "pressure" but it has been very intense. I'm 40w3 days.


----------



## kitkat5505 (Feb 22, 2005)

My first 2 labors cntrx were all in my back. My last labor they were all very low in the front. My MW said that was good.


----------



## snowmom5 (May 8, 2008)

If this helps, I was always told I could tell it was a contraction by putting my hand on the top of my belly to see if it was hard - but that's just to distinguish the fact that sometimes low firmness might be belly stretching. But when I was in labor, the actual pain of the contraction, (a different subject) was always low around the bottom of my belly.

Sounds good to me (i.e. like labor). Intense sounds good too. Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

When I had contractions high and on top, they were b/h and totally unproductive. When they "got down to business" they were always low and in the groin area.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, my last labor is fresh in my mind and I would describe the painful part of the contraction being low. I would have never thought to describe it as just below my boobs... like kidzaplenty, I think of that as BH.


----------



## sanddollarmama (Nov 5, 2008)

hehe it ended up being just pressure, hopefully baby will make an appearance soon though!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

My contractions were mainly in my back but the ones I felt in front were very low - pretty much right at my pubic bone.


----------

